# Big fat



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

negative.

Been feeing ill for two weeks now =( docs on monday after dietician  I think


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh lovie I know only to well how that feels.

Don't be sad, keep positive and stay strong.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh sweetie, try your best to stay positive, it will happen.

Get yourself fit, and relax about it


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww Lou so sorry hun, dont lose heart keep trying and keep your spirits up (((hugs))) x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, and that you are still feeling ill.  Fingers crossed for next month.  
(hugs)


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry lou that it came back negative, you never know it could still be too early to tell. Just keep your hopes up and it wil happen  xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the doctors at 5 tonight x


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I got the doctors at 5 tonight x



Good luck Lous let us know what happens x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I got the doctors at 5 tonight x



Good luck hun, I hope they can help you xx


----------

